# medicines



## #1twin (Jun 23, 2010)

Here are a couple of my most recent medicine's, dug in Mobile Ala.
 I researched them and found that the KNOXIT GLOBULES were to treat goneria and the like. But when I researched the W.H. CRAWFORD bottle I found some politician. It reads:  W.H. CRAWFORD CO. SPICES EXTS DRUGS ETC BALTIMORE MD. Any informationas to age, value, etc is appreciated. Thanks for looking,  Marvin


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 23, 2010)

> KNOXIT


 
 is that the same as the CHARLES W BEGGS Chicago ones?


----------



## #1twin (Jun 23, 2010)

That seams to ring a bell Matt. It has been about a month since I researched them and I am getting CRS these days[] I'll have to go back and look. As luck would have it, that one is cracked also.
 Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Jun 23, 2010)

I did find a picture of a box which had Chicago on it, along with other places.   
 Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Jun 24, 2010)

Any guesses on the crawford bottle Matt?
 Marvin


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 24, 2010)

There are a number of Crawford variants in the Baltimore book. I think that is a common one. I see them fairly often.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  #1twin
> 
> I did find a picture of a box which had Chicago on it, along with other places.Â Â
> Marvin


 
 Hello Marvin,

 Was it this one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "February 13, 2007
 I acquired a full bottle of KNOXIT Globules with the little black globules still inside.  I am trying to find out what they were a remedy for.
 â€”Allison, Colorado

 Curator Response:
 Earlier examples of Knoxit indicate that the product was a remedy for Gonorrhoea and Gleet (urethral discharge). The globules were for internal use. There was also a Knoxit Liquid that could be applied externally." From.

 Marvin, do you think yours is the sample size?

 There's a bit more on "Misbranding of Knoxit Liquid and Knoxit Globules. 
 -v. 8 Bottles of Knoxit Liquid and 10 Bottles of Knoxit Globules.?
 Default decree  of  condemnation, forfeiture,  and  destruction...in truth and in fact,?
 the said products consisted (for the liquid) essentially of zinc acetate, hydras-?
 tine, berberine, and glycerin, and (for the globules) essentially of copaiba and?
 oil of cassia, and contained no ingredients or combination of ingredients ca??
 pable of producing the curative and therapeutic effects claimed for them.
 On June 17, 1919, no claimant having appeared for the property, judgment?
 of condemnation and forfeiture was entered, and it was ordered by the court?
 that the product be destroyed by the United States marshal.
 E. D. BALL, Acting Secretary of Agriculture."  From.


----------



## #1twin (Jun 30, 2010)

Surface one, I think it probably is a sample bottle. 
 Thanks for the info Matt & surfaceone. Sorry I took so long to answer back. I do appreciate the replies.    Marvin


----------

